
Internet could save Earth says Gore - jwilliams
http://www.theage.com.au/news/technology/web/internet-could-save-earth-says-gore/2008/11/09/1226165363539.html
======
nazgulnarsil
Al Gore could save Earth says Internet. (well, depending on what forums you
visit)

